# degreasing a new screen?



## jaxsracks (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello all, how important is it to degrease a new screen? any value? thanks in advance for any input on this matter. Jack


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

you want to remove any oils left from hands or that could have been in the air . You never know what the person who put the mesh on the screen had for lunch that day , maybe greese pizza?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I always scrub 'em down with some screen wash and rinse. Good to go.


----------



## RedSword Ts (Dec 18, 2014)

I always do. Even if there is no oil on it out screens often have some grit on them when we receive them. If you want to speed up the process use a hair dryer to dry them.


----------



## dial911forme (Sep 22, 2014)

I do it 100% of the time! It only takes a few minutes. I even degrease the frame! Cleanliness is so very important in all that you do. It will save you tons over the years.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Frames are handled by multiple people from the time it was assembled until it reaches you. Degrease always.


----------

